# How is Rehab city faring??



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

My Husband has been stuck in El Gouna for the last few days, It's been quiet there so far. He flew into Sharm yesterday and said the airport was a lot quieter than a few days ago.

His flat is in Rehab - Since he hasn't been able to get there we just wondered how people were faring there?? Food? getting about?? Security?? etc..

Be safe everyone!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Airport quieter??
Just talking to BA crew who flew in today, they where saying it is choas at the airport. Took one crew member in uniform one and half hours to push though the crowd from the door to the security, he had to hold his suitcase above his head!!! He was talking to one passenager american teacher who he had met in the crowd later on the plane, and she said that she just left her 3 suitcases, as she just couldn't get them though the crowd. She was just happy to get on the plane!!
Also the cars where back up the airport road all they way back to before the flyover on the perimemter of the airport.


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*airport*

lane:

Hi, Are you talking about the chaos at Cairo Airport?? I know its a crazy mess.

Steve said it was a nightmare flying in and out of Cairo a couple of days ago - The controllers had everyone on hold and several flights before him had to declare fuel emergencies to be able to land. he finally got the plane on the ground after an hour of holding!!! He said he saw quite a few areas with smoke across the city as he circled.
He was in and out of the airport at Sharm today and had said Sharm was quieter than on previous days. He didn't go into the international terminal so perhaps Sharm is also crazy.

Any word in Rehab?? He hasn't got to his flat in several days and it sounds like he won't be there for several more. 
Just wondering how things were there.
How are you faring in Nasr City?? GOOD LUCK!! 





NZCowboy said:


> Airport quieter??
> Just talking to BA crew who flew in today, they where saying it is choas at the airport. Took one crew member in uniform one and half hours to push though the crowd from the door to the security, he had to hold his suitcase above his head!!! He was talking to one passenager american teacher who he had met in the crowd later on the plane, and she said that she just left her 3 suitcases, as she just couldn't get them though the crowd. She was just happy to get on the plane!!
> Also the cars where back up the airport road all they way back to before the flyover on the perimemter of the airport.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

pickledbrit1 said:


> lane:
> 
> Hi, Are you talking about the chaos at Cairo Airport?? I know its a crazy mess.
> 
> ...


We flew out on the 24th the day before the first protest, my wife had sensed that this might happen. She had been caught in Bahrian in the First Gulf War for nearly six months, unable to get out, as Iraq rained scud missles on Bahrain, and has always said it is easy to get out before it turns to custard. So we are waiting in London until it settles down. There is still not internet in Egypt. We are in close contact with people in Cairo as my wife is in the airline industry and is talking to crew each flying out of Cairo each day and the Cairo airline base.


----------



## ekabil (Oct 11, 2010)

*rehab*

My wife and I lived in Rehab up until we left yesterday (the 1st of February). The first night that the phones and internet were taken off was a little scary - how can a government possibly ever justify disabling phones, especially in a time of emergency? How many people died because they couldn't reach an ambulance, I wonder? 

We did build a barricade around our door and prepared for the worst, because rumors of escaped prisoners and gangs of looters were abound, and they were always heading to rehab. Other than some scuffles which may or may not have been false alarms, there was actually no looting. Safety steadily got better from that night, as citizens armed themselves and started to police the streets, setting up roadblocks. Then the army came and has heavy guns at all the entrances to the city. Towards the end, I felt quite safe in rehab, mainly because the bawab, the men who took it upon themselves to protect their city and protect their people, lighting campfires and staying awake through the cold nights to make sure that everything in rehab was safe. It was a very amazing thing. This would not happen in america - the selflessness and proactiveness of egyptians was astounding to me.

Overall rehab is very safe - the military and civilian police had it locked down and secure. 

It is obvious that the people of Egypt love their country very much and are willing to risk their lives to protect its integrity. Good luck Egypt and I hope that the people finally get what they deserve - freedom and peace !


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

pickledbrit1 said:


> My Husband has been stuck in El Gouna for the last few days, It's been quiet there so far. He flew into Sharm yesterday and said the airport was a lot quieter than a few days ago.
> 
> His flat is in Rehab - Since he hasn't been able to get there we just wondered how people were faring there?? Food? getting about?? Security?? etc..
> 
> Be safe everyone!


Hi there!

There has been no looting in Rehab, from the start people organised themselves to protect families and properties, but also the army are protecting the gates in and out of the area.

I just came back from the market. Shops are still open and there is no shortage of drinking water or food. Unfortunately there is no running water right now.

Apart from that, children still playing in the gardens, some of the ATMs came back to life today.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Wish I was in Rehab then!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Wish I was in Rehab then!


How is things in Maadi?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> How is things in Maadi?


I am no longer in Maadi, but somewhere else in Cairo. Maadi has seen lots of violence and gunfire. 
we feared for our personal safety and left my home.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Rehab is calm, quiet, we have good food supplies . . . . all OK at the moment
ATM was open and working yesterday.
Tanks are guarding the entrances and also the roads leading in. Many people out supporting each other.


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi there!
> 
> There has been no looting in Rehab, from the start people organised themselves to protect families and properties, but also the army are protecting the gates in and out of the area.
> 
> ...


That is Great news! I left in Sept for a quick vacation here to the states...my ticket to return is Feb 27th...what do you think of me coming back??? My husband is a AUC professor...our apt is in Bev Hills...he has a studio apt downtown in Agouza...he says it is bad..the cost of things 3x where he buys near the apt there--atm is out of cash 
I have never been afraid to come out of the 10 years I have lived there/here but I am now


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

holli_80_73 said:


> That is Great news! I left in Sept for a quick vacation here to the states...my ticket to return is Feb 27th...what do you think of me coming back??? My husband is a AUC professor...our apt is in Bev Hills...he has a studio apt downtown in Agouza...he says it is bad..the cost of things 3x where he buys near the apt there--atm is out of cash
> I have never been afraid to come out of the 10 years I have lived there/here but I am now


If you are out of Egypt, stay out of Egypt


----------



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Thank you everyone*

Thanks everyone for the updates on Rehab. Just about to Skype Steve and fill him in. For those of you in the city Please stay safe




Lanason said:


> Rehab is calm, quiet, we have good food supplies . . . . all OK at the moment
> ATM was open and working yesterday.
> Tanks are guarding the entrances and also the roads leading in. Many people out supporting each other.


----------



## holli_80_73 (Nov 11, 2010)

aykalam said:


> If you are out of Egypt, stay out of Egypt






This is terrible


----------

